
Design Doc: PvP and the Wilds - andybak
https://blog.orbusvr.com/design-doc-pvp-and-the-wilds/
======
andybak
I would have loved to give this a title that was less esoteric but HN mods
tend to alter post titles to match the original so I decided to leave it.

Essentially it's a post about the social psychology and subtle mechanics of
MMORPGs by the dev on an upcoming VR only title. Well worth a read.

